
New Orleans May Face an Unprecedented Weather Situation This Weekend - smacktoward
https://slate.com/business/2019/07/new-orleans-may-face-a-storm-surge-on-an-already-high-mississippi-river-this-weekend.html
======
xAptive
Hurricane Katrina had a huge impact on my worldview. Much more than events
like the 9/11 attacks. I generally concluded that putting your safety or
security in the hands of governments, or really any institution, was a
potentially fatal mistake.

And I'm not just talking about natural disasters. My interest in something
like Bitcoin as opposed to banks is attributable to the hurricane Katrina
response (the 2008 financial crisis being just a later example of centralized
failure).

I'm fairly confident in my position, but I hope to be proven wrong on this
one. I never want to see anything like the results of Hurricane Katrina ever
again.

